#  Krankenpflege >   Pflege zu Hause nach Korrekturspondylodese OP TH3-L2 >

## Constance2107

Hallo, bei mir steht o.g. OP bevor. Ich bin alleinstehend und werde nach der OP zu Hause eine Zeit lang  Hilfe sowohl für die Pflege (z.B. Duschen etc.) als auch für den Haushalb benötigen. Ich möchte, das es funktioniert, wenn ich zurückkomme und nicht erst dann beantragen. Kann mein HA das schon vor der OP per Rezept veranlassen oder wie funktioniert das? 
Danke für Eure Antworten! LG C.  :Smiley:

----------


## josie

Hallo Constance!
Hast Du das mit dem Arzt schon besprochen, daß Du das bekommst?
Normalerweise muß der Arzt eine Verordnung für Hauskrankenpflege ausfüllen, allerdings kenne ich nicht die Kriterien, unter denen das verordnet wird.
Dafür gibt es Richtlinien und ob diese mit der Diagnose erfüllt sind, weiß ich nicht.
Was den Haushalt betrifft, da bin ich mir ziemlich sicher, daß Du das selber bezahlen mußt, laß mich aber gerne eines besseren belehren.
Hier kannst Du in diesem Link mal nachlesen, da gibt es auch einen Link, über die Verordnung von Pflege (Lernprogramm). AOK-Gesundheitspartner - Niedersachsen - Pflege - Häusliche Krankenpflege
Wie lange das im voraus ausgestellt werden darf weiß ich nicht, aber dein HA weiß das ganz sicher. Ansonsten würde *ich* mir die Infos direkt bei meiner KK holen, nicht daß es hinterher Probleme gibt.
Alles gute für die OP

----------


## StefanD.

Hallo Constance, 
ich würde mich zuerst an eine Sozialstation in Deiner Umgebung wenden die wissen genau was möglich ist oder nicht! Bei der Krankenkasse muss man dafür  einen Antrag stellen der behandelnde Arzt muss dazu eine Verordnung ausstellen. Einmal wäre das eine Haushaltshilfe (Nachbarschaftshilfe) ja und die Pflege da beide Sparten in der Sozialstation arbeiten kann man Beides verbinden. 
Der Arzt und die Krankenkasse sollten dann folgen. *Es ist aber absolut wichtig das man etwas schriftliches in der Hand hat es reicht nicht einmal schnell anrufen!  * Haushaltshilfe - Soziales & Recht - betanet 
In wie weit Du Anspruch auf ein Pflege hast und was dazu nötig (Anträge / Verordnung usw.)  ist dazu geben Dir die Sozialstation / Krankenkasse Auskunft. Natürlich musst Du wie bei Medikamenten , Krankenfahrten udgl. eine Zuzahlung leisten. Ich habe ca. 2000 einmal eine Haushaltshilfe gebraucht.  
Viele Grüsse StefanD.  Skoliose-OP-Forum &bull; Portal

----------


## josie

Hallo Stefan!  

> Ich habe ca. 2000 einmal eine Haushaltshilfe gebraucht.

 Hast Du sie verordnet bekommen? 
Ich kenne es nur so, daß die Kosten in der Regel dann übernommen werden, wenn die Mutter ins  Krankenhaus muss und daheim Kinder unter 12 Jahren zu versorgen sind

----------


## StefanD.

Hallo Josie, 
ja ich habe sie verordnet bekommen vom beh. Arzt. Es war allerdings ein BG - Fall so das es nicht ganz so schwierig war. Die Sozialstation war über die Straße.  Allerdings musste ich mich selbst kümmern. In der Klinik meinte die Sozialarbeiterin wir klären das als ich dann zu Hause war -war nichts geklärt.  
Darum wenn man es vorher weis so machen wie Constance das vor hat die Sozialstation weis was möglich ist - der Arzt schreibt die Verordnung und Krankenkasse Antrag. Ob die Krankenkasse immer OK sagt?  Aber bei einer
Spondylodese (Wirbelkörperverblockung) wäre das schon notwendig.  
Liebe Grüsse StefanD.

----------


## josie

Hallo Stefan!  

> Es war allerdings ein BG - Fall so das es nicht ganz so schwierig war

 Da war es sicher nicht so problematisch, mich wundert allerdings, daß das mit dem KLiniksozialdienst nicht funktioniert hat.
Ich weiß eben nicht, ob die Ärzte die Verordnung für Hauskrankenpflege schon Wochen im voraus verordnen können, vorallem wenn noch ein Quartalswechsel ansteht. 
Mir geht es um die Haushaltshilfe, die Verordnung von Krankenpflege dürfte kein Thema sein, aber bei der Haushaltshilfe wird es Probleme geben, wenn kein Kind unter 12 J im Haushalt ist, d.h. nicht, daß ich es Constanze nicht gönne. 
Sie kann sicher Nachbarschaftshilfe bekommen, wird sie aber selberzahlen müßen.
@Constance: würdest Du es hier schreiben, wenn es geklärt ist, es interessiert mich einfach.

----------


## Constance2107

Hallo zusammen ich kläre das und gebe Euch Bescheid. Ich lasse die op erst im November machen (ich wollte das so aus beruflichen und privaten Gründen) und so kann ich alles in Ruhe organisieren. Danke Euch!

----------


## Constance2107

Der Gesetzgeber hat den Haushaltshilfe-Anspruch zu Jahresbeginn erweitert. Insbesondere alleinlebende Menschen, die aus dem Krankenhaus entlassen werden, sollen eine Unterstützung beanspruchen können. Die Krankenkassen sind beauftragt, die genauen Voraussetzungen festzulegen, dazu stehen derzeit Beratungen an. Nähere Informationen dazu folgen in Kürze.

----------


## Constance2107

...Das habe ich auf der Seite der Barmer gefunden. Das macht mir Hoffnung :-)LG

----------

